# what are the girls riding??



## fishercat (Mar 1, 2004)

just wondering where you're all from and what you're riding.
I'm from boston, ride a fisher sugar 2001 that i just upgraded to avid discs and put big phat tires on. cant wait for the snow to end. here's my bike pre-upgrade:


----------



## Mudgrrl (Mar 16, 2004)

...Nice Bike!

As I am just a lil ol newbie, I have a 03 19" Giant Iguana. Not really anything compared to most of the beautiful machines around here, but mine none the less.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

*My bikes...*

My favorite is my hardtail. It's an Edge Cycles Peach from the first production run. It was designed specifically for me. If you happen to buy the 15.5" Edge frame it is the same geometry, so my custom bike became the model for the production bikes. I also have a Marin FS Rift Zone, a Surly 1x1, Torelli Super Strada (road bike), two classic cruisers, and the tail end of an Ibis Cousin It MTB tandem. Here are a few photos of the bikes, in the Surly pic mine is the smallest and fully rigid one in the pic.


----------



## SpeedDreamin (Feb 20, 2004)

*Schwinn Homegrown*

I've got a 2001 Schwinn Homegrown. It's matte black (I like to refer to it as 'bad-ass black). Full XT, Avid levers. I'm upgrading in the next month or two. Right now it has LX hubs laced to Sun CR18 rims. I'm planning on building up a wheelset with red Chris King hubs, black DT Swiss Revolution spokes, red anodized nipples, and black Sun UFO rims. I also ordered some anodized gold metawire. It's going to be SWANK.

Oh yeah, I'm from Fayetteville, AR. Originally from Oklahoma City.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Sweet sounding wheels! Why the Sun rims? I prefer Mavic, and did you know that DT has a new rim out, too?


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

I have a Giant DH Team and a Cannondale Jekyll. But I'm in the process of selling the Jekyll to get a SC Heckler or something similar.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2004)

i ride an '02 kona caldera. so far it's been the perfect starter bike: decent component set, hayes mechanical discs for the sloppy northwest winters. i added an easton riser bar, king headset, a fat tire in front, and put a bashring on, but other than that it's pretty much stock and has treated me well. 

i also have an '01 kona major jake cyclocross bike that i haven't put too many miles on yet aside from a tour last fall, but it's such a blast to ride.

by the way: hi, y'all! i'm new around here. seems like a good group!

cheers,
christy


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

i ride an '03 Jamis Dakar XC Comp, 13" frame, black & white, XT shifters and rear mech, Bontrager flat race handlebar with barends, RF prodigy stem, WTB Laser saddle, Fox float r. shock and Manitou black elite f. shock.

i also ride my 1994 Diamondback Axis TR, teal 14" steel frame, XT rear mech, STX front shifters, LX crankset, titec flat handlebar with barends, 1997 Manitou fork, and a WTB laser saddle. most of the parts are original but not all.

i live about 40 miles west of downtown Phoenix, AZ.

Rita


----------



## JanT (Feb 4, 2004)

*Trek 6700 Wsd*

It's a 2001 hardtail, still mainly stock except the pedals. I started with TIME aliums, but when I still had times when I couldn't unclip fast enough, I switched to Shimano's. Now I can unclip in an instant.

Sometimes I wish I'd bought a full-suspension, but I knew I didn't have enough in the recreational budget to buy anything worthwhile. When I win the lottery, I'll buy something very sweet! In the meantime, this TREK has been great, gets me where I want to go and has been reliable.


----------



## DrLeah (Jan 19, 2004)

*My new Baby Blur*

This is my new ride for this year - small ano blue blur, XT set-up. Had it out for 2 rides so far (can't figure out if it's a "he" or a "she") and I'm lovin' it! Sunday is our major ride with the 24hr team so hopefully I'll still have a huge grin on my face at the end of it!


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

screampint said:


> Sweet sounding wheels! Why the Sun rims? I prefer Mavic, and did you know that DT has a new rim out, too?


Hee, hee, I've got the new rim  DT XR 4.1D? If that's what you're referring to. I've got them on Red King ISO hubs, too but only have one ride on them so far. Coming off of CrossRoc USTs , I havent' noticed a weight difference but the engagement is phenomenal! I'm going to really like these wheels.

Oh yeah, just got a new fork, too. I had a Black Super Air before but the damping rod broke so I picked up a Vanilla R for cheap. the trails have been too wet to ride and my bike was being worked on for other issues so I haven't had a chance to ride it other than going down the street and down some stairs. Definitely much stiffer though at this point.

Whew, after all this spending, that's it for another 10 years  Thank God for tax refunds 

Mudgrrl, we must live right around the block from each other. If you ever want to venture out to Wakefield or Fountainhead, let me know. I'm always up for a ride if I can get away.


----------



## SheSpeedsNotSingleSpeed (Jan 26, 2004)

I just reduced my bikes to two, getting rid of the worst of the bunch. I ride a Trek Fuel 90 17.5" that I'm just starting with upgrades. Last fall was when I'd finally recognized that mountain biking was no longer going to end for me with my bike in the ravine. (That's not how I got rid of #3 bike, but I thought about it). My first addition to it was Magura brakes. The V brakes weren't good enough, but they will one day be disk. I'm trying out the new Maxm carbon handlebars, MX-5, and liked them a whole lot better than the Bontranger crowbar that was on it. King headset of course, and I just put on a Fox fork with more travel than the Duke that comes on it. I love the full suspension, but I also had a bad experience with an ill-fitted Cannondale hard tail when I started (that's the one that should have gone in the ravine.)

The only thing that I don't care for with my Trek is the cheesy-ass paint. I'd prefer a solid color bike, even if there's sparkles in the paint, it's better than stripes and decals and the big fat corporate name under the clear coat. On it's behalf though, the new handlebar decals (which I also think are ugly) match the bike decals perfectly.

My other bike is a Bianci Veloce 55cm steel road bike. The only thing that is stock is the frame, fork, and drive train. The rest (wheels first) have been upgraded and lightened. New for this season are a Ti seatpost and Ti stem. When I have a hard tail again, I'll have a Ti seat post. I don't view myself as a nerdy road rider that has to have the lightest and greatest thing before I can feel prepared for a ride. I enjoy training for Centuries and other long rides, and the lightest fastest is not what I want my but on for 6 to 9 hours during an event.

I'm influenced by a man who has a Dean Ti single speed, a Hammerhead full-suspension, Surly Crosscheck cyclocross, a Waterford road bike soon to be another Dean Ti. I can imagine my Trek is a transitional bike, but so far, I've enjoyed it immensly.


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

Sweet- so, where'd you get that Maxm bar. I'm thinking that's going to be the next one when my current one needs to be replaced.

Ha, talk about ravine falls! I did that on a night ride last month; slipped on a patch of ice that I slid down for a good 10 ft before going over the edge and down the side of the ravine. Definitely one of my scariest falls, but one of the least painful  I thought it was never going to end.


----------



## downhillprincess (Feb 12, 2004)

*Hey, me too!*



connie said:


> I have a Giant DH Team and a Cannondale Jekyll. But I'm in the process of selling the Jekyll to get a SC Heckler or something similar.


I have Giant DH Comp and a Heckler that I just built up. Love em both!!!


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

Heyyyy, where are the pics!?


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

YEAH! What she said. 



Well hey....I like looking at pics just like the next...um..gal.


----------



## SpeedDreamin (Feb 20, 2004)

*reply to Screampint*



> Sweet sounding wheels! Why the Sun rims? I prefer Mavic, and did you know that DT has a new rim out, too?


Hey thanks for acknowledging the wheels. I've been pretty pumped about them ever since two days ago when I found out the sweet ass deal I can get on the stuff.

Anyway, I knew I wanted the King hubs, the revolution spokes, and the alloy nipples. The only thing I've been shaky about are the rims. My original thought was the Mavic 717, with ceramic. But then one of the guys at my shop suggested comparing weights with some other rims. I did look at the new DT, but I would have to pay retail on those. Anyway, according to QBP, the Sun UFOs weigh in at 395g, while the 717's weigh 420. I can get the Sun rims cheaper, and they are completely black (my bike is matte black, I'm going for that stealthy look...haha), including the braking surface. Now my only question is: which rim is stronger? I don't mind adding a mere 40g for a more durable rim. I don't do half the stuff you all do, with this crazy hucking and what not. I just go fast (well, I try, it doesn't always work out for me).

Either way, it looks like it will be at least two months before I pull the trigger. I'm ordering a new road bike this month, which at this point, I would rather have before the wheels. I know. I'm nuts. If anyone knows someone who is looking for a WSD road bike, I've got a Specialized Dolce Elite for sale. It's a 54cm.


----------



## downhillprincess (Feb 12, 2004)

*If i had the tech....*



kpicha said:


> Heyyyy, where are the pics!?


..nology I would post pics cuz I love my kids (bikes) cuz they made me broke. But I have no way to scan sumthin, though if I think really hard maybe I can figure something out. Got nothing better to do at work anyway.....
Gimme a minute and i want to see more pics too!!!! =)


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

kpicha said:


> Heyyyy, where are the pics!?


I have no excuse, I haven't taken any pics of my new DH bike yet. But the Jekyll sold last night so now I'm shopping.... I'll take pics all at once after I find something new!

That's pretty wild we have the same setup. Guess gravity lovers think alike!


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

Ooooo bike shopping is sooo fun.  What are you looking into? If you don't my being nosy


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

kpicha said:


> Ooooo bike shopping is sooo fun.  What are you looking into? If you don't my being nosy


I have my eye on a Heckler, but it might be a little out of the budget. My husband has an AC1 for a trailbike so I might demo something along that line in Moab this weekend. That route would save some money... Anyway something with ~5" travel front and rear, XT or Hayes discs... The more specific I start getting about parts the more I want to build something myself... And spending more money.

But you are absolutely right - bike shopping is a blast!


----------



## downhillprincess (Feb 12, 2004)

*I wanna go...*

...bike shopping too! I had an AC 2 a while back...I had a Boxxer on the front of it and it was a great bike cuz it was burly enough to ride down crazy stuff (crazy to me atleast!) but it climbed really well. My Heckler, not that you asked, has a Shiver SC on the front with the coil 5th Element in the rear...and I love it becuz I live in Santa Cruz and there are hills all around me that you gotta climb if you aren't shuttling, and the Heckler climbs well and it can take all the hits. I guess it all depends how you build it too.....good luck with the shopping!!!!!


----------



## Crankypants (Feb 4, 2004)

*So many bikes, such crappy weather*

I'm from Boston too (Somerville), Fishercat. Maybe we can organize a ride once the trails dry up.

Here's what's in the quiver (pics below):

Julianna Superlight - bought just the frame and built it up with the parts of my broken LocoMoto. Favorite bits: All black Chris King/Mavic 317 wheels, Fox Propedal shock (much better than the Fox Float RL it replaced).

Inependent Fabrications Delux - This started out as a '96 Bontrager Race Lite. When that cracked in '00, the LBS gave me a credit and I used it to buy an IF. When that IF cracked in '02, they replaced it with my current frame. Basically, a Bonty hardtail with every part upgraded including the frame  Nothing new on this bike in a while, but it's still 8-speed, so a drivetrain replacement is in its future.

Haro SSX (singlespeed) - got a killer deal on the frame on ebay and build it up with rejecto parts hanging around in the cellar. Of course, none of those parts are still on the bike  New bits: Truvatic cranks; Surly 1X1 hub laced to a rim I can't remember the name of but which is a lot lighter than the Sun Rhino it replaced; Monkey Lite carbon bars.

GT Avalanche - this is my commuter. It's a sliver frame with a rigid green fork, blue bars, and purple anodized brake levers - too ugly to steal! New bits: a basket on the front - deep enough to hold all my yoga stuff or a big bag of stuff from Trader Joe's.

Seven Axiom (road bike) - Still has the mostly Ultegra stuff I built it with.

Univega SuperSport - This is the first bike I ever bought (in college in '84 - that's scary to type!). It currently has one gear and leftover MTB bars, brake levers and stem. It used to be my only commuter bike, but I don't always want to push the gear that's on it, and I can't put studs on for the winter.


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

Good grief! How did you break your Loco?! You must be a crazy rider!  Looks like you're putting the Juliana through its paces. College in'84, huh? That's wayyyyy back when i was starting high school 

That Haro looks like it might be a neat Trials (yes, trials not trails  ) bike. then again, I don't know what the heck I'm talking about. Do you do any trials by any chance? Its always looked interesting.


----------



## Crankypants (Feb 4, 2004)

Heh! I'd like to think it broke because I'm a crazy rider, but it broke itself. It was a 2002 model and they were breaking all over the place. I personally know two other people who broke them and heard of lots of others. Fortunately, Mr. C noticed a crack 3/4 of the way around the top tube while packing up the bike at the end of a trip to Moab. When an aluminum top tube cracks all the way through, the frame breaks in half - that's what happened to the people I know whose '02 Tituses broke. Glad that didn't happen while I was riding!

Interesting - I've had other people say the Haro would be a good trials bike, but it's ususally a much taller guy trying out the "that little bike"! I've never tried trials. I always think about practicing hopping in place and bunny hopping but I never remember to do it when I'm on my bike 



kpicha said:


> Good grief! How did you break your Loco?! You must be a crazy rider!  Looks like you're putting the Juliana through its paces. College in'84, huh? That's wayyyyy back when i was starting high school
> 
> That Haro looks like it might be a neat Trials (yes, trials not trails  ) bike. then again, I don't know what the heck I'm talking about. Do you do any trials by any chance? Its always looked interesting.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

fishercat said:


> just wondering where you're all from and what you're riding.
> I'm from boston, ride a fisher sugar 2001 that i just upgraded to avid discs and put big phat tires on. cant wait for the snow to end. here's my bike pre-upgrade:


I'm riding this at the moment. Just got a cast off my arm a couple weeks ago and have another couple months of PT ahead of me before it's strong enough for my doc to let me ride a bike. It's an '01 Litespeed Tuscany with an Ultegra kit and Spinergy SPOX wheels, mounted to a CycleOps Mag trainer.









The rest of the stable:

'00 Titus RacerX, not quite in it's current configuration. It now sports Avid disc brakes on King/Mustang wheels, a Tooth Fairy bashguard and will wear an '04 Scareb Super when she hits the trail next.









'01 Ventana El Fuego. Can you believe I won this gorgeous frame in a drawing?









'03 Iron Horse Hollowpoint, my newest baby.









'96 Fisher Montare. This one's going to get some slicks and become my commuter bike. The WB fork is the one on the Ventana. The Fisher has its original RS Q21R again.









'02 Haro 2.0 Series 1 cruiser. Bought it to use as a skills-builder since it's more like the bike I rode as a kid that I could actually wheelie on. I actually did a little BMX racing last summer, and I'm hoping to again this year, if the arm heals quick enough.









Kathy :^)


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

You won that Ventana in a drawing?! How awesome! What was the drawing for? Hence your screen name? 

So,you've been dabbling a little in BMX racing, eh? Sounds like fun! Did you race other women or just in a general age group? Are those 20" or 24" wheels on the Haro? You definitely don't see many women riding BMX bikes around here. Its allll little boys.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

kpicha said:


> You won that Ventana in a drawing?! How awesome! What was the drawing for? Hence your screen name?
> 
> So,you've been dabbling a little in BMX racing, eh? Sounds like fun! Did you race other women or just in a general age group? Are those 20" or 24" wheels on the Haro? You definitely don't see many women riding BMX bikes around here. Its allll little boys.


Yup, that's the origin of my handle.

At the local track, I was usually the only female over 12 who wasn't some kid's mom. I had women to race against a couple times, but mostly I was the only adult woman in cruiser class (24" wheels), so they put me in the motos with the veteran men cruisers. When I checked the points standings, it looks like there are about 6-8 women in 40+ in this state who are serious about their racing. There are tons of little grommets rolling around, and quite a few teen-age boys. The atmosphere at the track is pretty supportive and fun. Riding the track is just a hoot. Wish it'd been popular when I was a kid.

Kathy :^)


----------



## cbharping (Mar 22, 2004)

*My Jamis*

My frame is a Jamis Dakota 13" with a Duke Air fork. 
Truvative cranks (170mm)
Thudbuster seatpost
Grip Shift/SRAM 9.0 der.
XTR hubs
Sun rims
WTB Mutano Raptor 2.24

A lot of time has been spent adding these parts bit by bit in an effort to totally fit the bike to my size (I'm just under 5'4"). I've got an ultra comfortable ride now!


----------



## little b (Jan 7, 2004)

this girl is riding two steel hardtails. one geared, the other SS. the geared one (a rocky mountain frame) is named Pip. the SS doesn't have a name yet. she's a kona.

and now, i can't decide if i should get a road bike or a 5" travel fun fun bike. decisions decisions. although, my bank account may decide that i get neither one.


----------



## sissta swervy (Mar 20, 2004)

*bianchi siss*

Here's what I've been tooling around on these days. Steel bianchi SISS., and it is a dream to ride.

I also want a Surly Cross Check. But I can't decide between black or blood red, though.


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

*my rides*

too nice for me...but I'll take 'em anyhow! My beloved dekerf generation and new fs turner burner. Love them both. Finally, a pix w/ my old bike, but love the waterfall, hope you gals do too.


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

Nice Waterfall! And I lilke your Burner-what a great blue! What size is it and how tall are you?


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm a really low-skill rider with a back and knees that are apparently aging much faster than the rest of me, but I still love putting around for hours.  My lineup:

'92 GT Backwoods (just about demolished with 10 years of use)
'01 Surly Crosscheck (fun for on and off road)
'00 Blauwerk downhill scooter (not sure if it counts as I mostly use it with dogs, but it has '26 in wheels and V brakes and is a hoot to bomb downhill on )
'02 Marin East Peak *BRAND NEW!*

Just got the last one this weekend for a discount- wasn't in the market for full sus but my knees voted for it for whatever reason over many, many others. After a couple hours in the saddle climbing and descending yesterday my knees still feel GREAT! Only change to stock components so far are the ol' Time pedals swapped off the GT and a Selle Italia TransAm LDY sadde... it has a silly component lineup IMO but that's OK, I'll just replace stuff as I break it or wear it out.


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

*size....*

thanks kpicha, it's a 15" I'm 5 5" and a half, 30" inseam and the turner is a great fit w/ a straight seatpost and 90mm stem. Initially, I was worried that the 22.2" was too long as my dekerf is 21.5" and fits like a glove, but all my fears disappeared after it was set up. You've prob seen the bike on the turner forum, by bf 'airwreck' has posted it several times. Anyhow, never posted much, but now that there is a ladies forum, I may chime in a little more often.


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

jewels said:


> thanks kpicha, it's a 15" I'm 5 5" and a half, 30" inseam and the turner is a great fit w/ a straight seatpost and 90mm stem. Initially, I was worried that the 22.2" was too long as my dekerf is 21.5" and fits like a glove, but all my fears disappeared after it was set up. You've prob seen the bike on the turner forum, by bf 'airwreck' has posted it several times. Anyhow, never posted much, but now that there is a ladies forum, I may chime in a little more often.


No kidding? I was worried about the 22.2 TT, also! Is the Seat Tube angle on your DeKerf a 73? I wonder if that's why it feels like a good fit. The reason I'm asking was I had a bike before with a 22" TT and 73 Seat Angle and it felt too big and based on that, Turner didn't recommend that I get a 5-Spot. But now I'm wondering if I had taken the seat angle into consideration, I would have been okay on a small 5-Spot. The Turners have steeper Seat Tubes -73.5


----------



## SheSpeedsNotSingleSpeed (Jan 26, 2004)

sissta swervy said:


> Here's what I've been tooling around on these days. Steel bianchi SISS., and it is a dream to ride.
> 
> I also want a Surly Cross Check. But I can't decide between black or blood red, though.


The blood red is beautiful.

I've thought about getting a singlespeed. The LBS has a Sass (this year's Bianci SS) that I'm pretty sure they'll sell cheap since no one around here is going to buy a chrome bike with no gears. My fiance broke the Siss he had and didn't think much of it's flex, but he's also 50lbs heavier and harder on his bikes. What are your thoughts on the Siss...from someone closer to my size.


----------



## Crankypants (Feb 4, 2004)

*Tough decision*



little b said:


> and now, i can't decide if i should get a road bike or a 5" travel fun fun bike. decisions decisions. although, my bank account may decide that i get neither one.


Yikes! That's a tough choice! I guess if you're bank account has a say in it, the road bike is a better choice. You can get a nice road bike for a lot less than a nice FS.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

jewels said:


> too nice for me...but I'll take 'em anyhow! My beloved dekerf generation and new fs turner burner. Love them both. Finally, a pix w/ my old bike, but love the waterfall, hope you gals do too.


I know Hawaii has great scenery in many places, but that picture reminds me of the road to Hana on Maui. We did a little exploring off the beaten path and found some trails along an aquaduct system with lots of secluded pools and waterfalls that looks very similar. What a great day that was.


----------



## sissta swervy (Mar 20, 2004)

SheSpeedsNotSingleSpeed said:


> The blood red is beautiful.
> 
> I've thought about getting a singlespeed. The LBS has a Sass (this year's Bianci SS) that I'm pretty sure they'll sell cheap since no one around here is going to buy a chrome bike with no gears. My fiance broke the Siss he had and didn't think much of it's flex, but he's also 50lbs heavier and harder on his bikes. What are your thoughts on the Siss...from someone closer to my size.


 I was leaning toward the blood red cross check.,,I have not seen one in person, only in pictures. I think it'd be snaz all decked out in black components., 
well.. blood red it is.

As for the siss., I really really like mine. I am 125 lbs., 5'5", inseam 30", and this bike fits me really well. Some people have had a lot of trouble with them though. It is my first singlespeed. I am unhappy about the rear wheel clearance issue, though. It comes with mutanoraptor 2.4 tires. With the gear that I use, and with that tire, my tires did rub the stays, when torking up hills. I never noticed it though., until I was cleaning my bike, and saw some paint rubbed off on the inside of the chainstays. So, I put on a 2.1 tire back there, and it solved the tire rub problem. The disk brakes are alright, but I think I prefer the v's (at least in the rear). Having that rear disk back there makes removing the rear wheel a little more of a hassle. But its not too bad. I am definitely getting my moneys worth out of it., even with the imperfections that it does have. I will tell you this tho, this bike has singlehandedly re-invigorated my excitement for riding again. I had slacked off for about 2 years.,,, and then this. Its craazzy.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Bike shopping complete!!


----------



## -kelly- (Mar 11, 2004)

That is one sweet looking bike Connie! Absolutely beautiful! Give us the specs to drool over.

kelly


----------



## downhillprincess (Feb 12, 2004)

*What a ....*

...looker! Nice shopping, and you are fast too!!
I heard the 5th Air is nice...I am thinking of switching my Coil to Air on my Heckler.
Nice fork tooo!!! That's the Talus right?? NIce job fast shopper!!!


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

kellyinutah said:


> That is one sweet looking bike Connie! Absolutely beautiful! Give us the specs to drool over.
> 
> kelly


It's actually the Fox vanilla 125 RL fork, but feels really nice.... 5th element air for 5.75" rear travel. Yeti carbon bars, Hayes discs, crank bros mallet C pedals... Nice and light for as much travel as it has - I think it's supposed to be 26-27lbs. The saddle is a WTB/Yeti Rocket V, which is the saddle I loved on my last bike - just different colors. (Sweet when you don't have to change things like that!!)

I was very tempted to build a Heckler, but this was cheaper built than I could do buying parts separately. Plus, this is nice and light and feels like it will be great for technical climbing. So far I've just ridden it up and down the street, but it's very easy to loft the front end up over curbs and such. Can't wait to go riding for real!


----------



## Shannon-UT (Mar 26, 2004)

I have a 2003 Diamondback Apex. 
Swapped out the seat, brakes, pedals and wheelset.


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

fishercat said:


> just wondering where you're all from and what you're riding.
> I'm from boston, ride a fisher sugar 2001 that i just upgraded to avid discs and put big phat tires on. cant wait for the snow to end. here's my bike pre-upgrade:


I've got an '03 Blur, and '03 Kona Explosif built up as an SS and a Serotta CSI road bike.


----------



## dodukes (Mar 23, 2004)

*Specialized...*

I am in Miami and I ride a Specialized Hardrock Uno...sorry no pics I'm at work.


----------



## supermoto (Jan 26, 2004)

*my dh*

My new dh bike.


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

That is so cool. I was wondering if we had any woman DHers here. How much does that bike weigh? Does it feel like a tank?


----------



## Spike (Dec 30, 2003)

*Trek in Calgary*

My bike is new, a Trek Fuel. Not many miles on it yet since I got it just as the snow started to fall last October. But spring is here now, so it will be getting some more use finally. The Trek replaces my stolen Superlight. 

I'm in Calgary, Alberta.

Spike



fishercat said:


> just wondering where you're all from and what you're riding.
> I'm from boston, ride a fisher sugar 2001 that i just upgraded to avid discs and put big phat tires on. cant wait for the snow to end. here's my bike pre-upgrade:


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

This is my DH bike. She's a foes DHS with 888 front susp. and fox vanilla RC rear. I think there's 8 in travel in the front and 9 in. on the back. Hayes disc brakes and 2.5 tires front and rear. I guess that's all I know about it, since I just ride them I don't work on them. 
My xc bike is a GT XCR 4000 with a psylo front fork and fox vanilla float on the back. I like the float cuz it locks out to a hardtail on the uphill climbs. 
But I have to admit I'd choose riding the foes on drops or a fast DH over the GT anyday.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

fishercat said:


> just wondering where you're all from and what you're riding.:


San Francisco Bay Area and my ride is a Titus Racer X. I love my fork which is a Fox talas RLC and adjustable from 80mm to 100mm. This bike was my first full suspension and it is a lot of fun.


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

Impy said:


> San Francisco Bay Area and my ride is a Titus Racer X. I love my fork which is a Fox talas RLC and adjustable from 80mm to 100mm. This bike was my first full suspension and it is a lot of fun.


You're not a Dallas Cowboys fan, now are you?  he, he

Irieness, I wish there were more women riding DH around here but unfortunately, it takes so long to get to any mountains it ends up being too time consuming. I'd love to give it a try, though 

I've always had a closet "lust" for Foes bikes, especially the FXR. Just wish they weren't single pivots.


----------



## fishercat (Mar 1, 2004)

*my cool xc/moto sugar*

been customizing my baby:
small fisher sugar 2 frame (2001)
thompson post/stem
avid discs
salsa grips
continental 2.3 front and rear tires
wtb laser rims
the fender (no stickers)


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

In the stable:

Primary ride: Surly 1x1 Singlespeed
Dusty ride: 2003 Blur that hasn't been ridden since I was just riding along, and backed over my old singlespeed with a Buick Roadmaster (the bike lost). I was planning on selling the Blur, but then I decided to convert it to a full-boingy singlespeed just for poops and giggles. If I still don't opt to ride it, then it'll be time to ship her off to a new owner. Don't get me wrong, the Blur is still my Full Suspension Geared ride of choice, it's just that I haven't opted for that choice since I put a steel singlespeed between my spandex. Road ride: 1996 Schwinn Moab converted to a singlespeed fixie with skinny tires. It's my to-work-and-back-commuter.
Pimpy Ride: Really, it's the pimpiest garbage part cruiser you'll ever find.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

*Ms. Bigwheel*

This is my riding partner of the last 22 yrs. Up until 1999 she had to ride small mens bikes until I finally got her on a custom. There is hardly a ride that she doesn't say "I love my bike".

The bike is a bit different that the others posted in that it has 29" wheels, they are not just for big people. Her overall riding ability rose noticeably when she switched, especially her confidence in rough terrain.


----------



## -kelly- (Mar 11, 2004)

fishercat said:


> been customizing my baby:
> small fisher sugar 2 frame (2001)
> thompson post/stem
> avid discs
> ...


I see you went with the Thompson setback seatpost. Any particular reason for the setback?

kelly


----------



## Scubee (Apr 11, 2004)

*02' Juliana in Illinois*

Bought this bike 2 years ago this month and have been absolutely in love with it since. It's fast approaching the 3000 mile mark! The scuba yellow with black components (at least up until the fork upgrade) earned me the nickname of Queen Bee in our club and is the basis of my user name on this forum. Here is a pic of it after a fork upgrade last fall.


----------



## michigantammy (Jan 14, 2004)

*Here are my rides...*



fishercat said:


> just wondering where you're all from and what you're riding.
> I'm from boston, ride a fisher sugar 2001 that i just upgraded to avid discs and put big phat tires on. cant wait for the snow to end. here's my bike pre-upgrade:


This is first mountain bike. It was an early birthday present 3 years ago. I've logged on over 3,500 miles and have been riding it still. I just can't give it up.

A winter ride...










I don't have a close-up one that shows the bike, so please ignore the legs . Thanks.










A Christmas present - a year ago last Christmas. It's nothing fancy, but does the trick that it folds nicely.










Here's my latest ride. It's very nice bike for me.










I hope this is it .

Tammy


----------



## fishercat (Mar 1, 2004)

nice epic!
do you love it?


----------



## fishercat (Mar 1, 2004)

kellyinutah said:


> I see you went with the Thompson setback seatpost. Any particular reason for the setback?
> 
> kelly


kelley,

i did go with the setback for proper positioning over the pedals. i have long legs. i like having a litle more wight over the back tire too as the bike is fairly small and set up pretty agressively/


----------



## michigantammy (Jan 14, 2004)

*Thanks, I do!*



fishercat said:


> nice epic!
> do you love it?


Thanks, fishercat!

Yes, I do like it a lot. In fact, I didn't even want to ride it too much (to get it too dirty) during the muddy season. Just kidding!

Actually, I don't ride much now because I still need to practice on the clipless pedals until I feel comfortable enough to go on the rough terrain.

I can climb with the Epic much better than I can with my husband's FS Cannondale for some reason. It seems to be less bouncing around. I guess I must be used to my old cheapy hardtail bike. The Epic does ride like the hardtail somewhat, at least to me, however, I've found that it's very easy on my knees. I don't have to use my knees to absorb all the bumps like I feel with the hardtail one.

The only thing that I've found it's not so good for me is the seat. I couldn't ride more than one hour without some discomfort. I think I need to adjust the seat first before thinking of changing it.

BTW, I love your bike, too. It looks very nice! Red and black are my favorite colors. 

Tammy


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

TONS of cool bikes here!!!

I'm from Texas and this is my primary XC bike. I've had it since right before xmas


















Here's my SS set up. It's really a 3 speed litespeed.


















Dog walking cruzer and Haas


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*my favorite pic of you...*










and i am forever jealous of your glitter bike. 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*from atlanta & riding...*

an '01 trek 5200 on the road (ultegra/DA mix)

an '00 bianchi giro on the trainer (ultegra w/105 cranks)

an '00 trek 8000 wsd HT (currently built up w/ XTR, truvativ team stylo cranks, easton EC90 bar, cane creek lock on grips [don't like them as much as my red sparkely schwinn grips but they're easier to install!] cane creek c2 headset, SID fork, mavic 517/xtr wheelset, syncros seat post, & serfas DD pro women's saddle)

and

an '03 Dean Ace 3 (currently built up with full XTR, easton EC70 or maybe 90? seat post, chris king headset, marzocci z-2 fork, cane creek custom AD rear shock, easton EC90 bar, mavic 517/xtr wheelset, and serfas DD pro women's saddle)....actually the bar, shifters, wheels, and brakes are currently on the trek because i'm sending the Dean back to Dean to have the front triangle rebuilt.

me & dean on our 1st ride together (many upgrades ago!)









rt


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

*titus in the house*

need more bikes

I have a 2003 titus loco moto that I got last march. Every ride is a treat and still has that giddy new bike feeling. My first mtn bike was a giant youcon that got very little upgrading until about six months before I got the loco.

that super moto looks sick!


----------



## lil' kid (Apr 16, 2004)

*depends...*

SC Superlight
Spot SS
Fuji road bike...only if the first two aren't an option


----------



## ajr (Mar 24, 2004)

fishercat said:


> just wondering where you're all from and what you're riding.
> I'm from boston, ride a fisher sugar 2001 that i just upgraded to avid discs and put big phat tires on. cant wait for the snow to end. here's my bike pre-upgrade:


Hi,Iam Lynne from the UK and this is my bike.


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

Ooo, very nice! Is that the El Salt? and what kind of brakes do you have? Those rotors look pretty cool, albeit a little like Swiss Cheese


----------



## ajr (Mar 24, 2004)

kpicha said:


> Ooo, very nice! Is that the El Salt? and what kind of brakes do you have? Those rotors look pretty cool, albeit a little like Swiss Cheese


It is the El Saltamontes with 5" travel.I have 2.5 weight oil in the forks and they work really well.The brakes are Hope mini.


----------



## poacher (Jul 1, 2003)

*custom ti*

I ride a custom Seven Ti Singlespeed. I got it in December and I love it! I could not find a bike that fit me so I decided to have one made.


----------



## UserName (Apr 19, 2004)

*Oryx Tline 250*


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

LOL! That's not me! Granted, you can't tell who it is, but I was behind the camera.


----------



## crunchy (May 4, 2004)

*Loco-Moto!*

Hi All,

This seems like an appropriate thread to introduce myself in. My name is Sue, I live in Portland, OR, and here's a pic of my extra small 2000 Titus Loco-Moto outfitted with mostly XT components, and a new Fox Vanilla RLC fork.


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

nice bikes


----------



## seachicken11 (Apr 25, 2004)

fishercat said:


> just wondering where you're all from and what you're riding.
> I'm from boston, ride a fisher sugar 2001 that i just upgraded to avid discs and put big phat tires on. cant wait for the snow to end. here's my bike pre-upgrade:


Wow! You ladies have some nice bikes! I feel rather ashamed to even mention my baby. I live in Western Ma and ride a (no laughing please) a Marin Eastpeak with an XTR drive train, an Atom Race Fork with a Fox Vanilla on my rear. I have just gone to Avid Mechanicals after a very long love/ hate relationship with my Avid Arch Rivals. I am working on a new wheelset (due to the purchase of the new disc brakes) I am thinking some Kings (of course) but am up in the air with the rims.
ps if any of y'all know any great trails out my way let me know.....


----------

